# Time lapse new patient



## kneadedtime (Nov 2, 2011)

How many years in between visits would it take for a patient to be considered "new" again?

Thank you,
Jillian


----------



## hthompson (Nov 2, 2011)

3 years as stated below:

Section Notes - 99201-99215 Outpatient and Other Visits - (99201-99215) 
 Outpatient and Other Visits

INCLUDES: Established patients: received prior care from the physician or another physician in the practice of the same specialty in the previous three years (99211-99215)

New patients: have not received care from the physician or any other physician in the same practice within the same specialty in the previous three years (99201-99205)

Office visits

Outpatient services prior to formal admission to a facility

EXCLUDES: Services provided in:

- Emergency department (99281-99285)

- Hospital observation (99217-99220)

- Hospital observation or inpatient with same day admission and discharge (99234-99236)


----------



## kneadedtime (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you!!!!!!!


----------

